# Tacoma, WA RP Event 9/6/08



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

RP Event at Thunderbird this Saturday. If it is nice out wouldn't mind sitting outside for a while. 2-6p. No Terry C. so I am not sure of how good the specials/give aways will be.

Anyway, going to at least swing by and make a few purchases, hope to catch some Gorillas there.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

jaycarla said:


> RP Event at Thunderbird this Saturday. If it is nice out wouldn't mind sitting outside for a while. 2-6p. No Terry C. so I am not sure of how good the specials/give aways will be.
> 
> Anyway, going to at least swing by and make a few purchases, hope to catch some Gorillas there.


What time you headed there, Jay? If it's around 4-5 I would swing by and share a smoke with you.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Depends on what we hear from the other Mossbacks. If we get a crew together I have no problem hanging out from 2-6. Most likely though I will get there around 4.

We'll see.

Hope you can make it, been awhile.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

I'm out , working 12 till 8pm :hn


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

Going to get there around 3:00p. If there is a decent enough drawing I will stick around until 6:00p, if it sucks and it is like The Fog in there, won't stay too long.

Joe, let me know if you are still planning on going. Will obviously stick around and hang out if I know someone is coming.

Looks like it is going to be nice out, can even sit outside!!


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm out too...let's meet at SJ's on Tue if you're around, Jay.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

In.

See you there. I will get the probably around 4:00. Charlie, John, Ken?

If anyone has anything RP that they want, let me know. More than happy to pick something up.


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

SJ's is questionable for me tuesday, might be intransit from fishing @ Sekiu monday and tuesday .......


----------

